# Bloat but not Bloat



## StevenT (Jun 11, 2013)

Some of my fish have bloated abdomens and white string poo. I don't think it is real bloat as the fish act totally normal. Eating no hiding active ect. I have been treating with metro soaked food for about eight days with no difference but they are also getting no worse. I was thinking of trying clot but I wanted to ask if anyone has any idea what this is and how to treat it if it is not real bloat. Or maybe it is IDK. I've just never had a fish live this long after the abdomen extended.

Thanks guys. I'm real confused.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=220866
This is areply to a different thread.Try to contact Charles(inkmaker) as his info on some disease treatments won't be beat.
You can probly hit his name on message and PM him.He offers levamizole for internal parisites.


----------



## StevenT (Jun 11, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> http://www.aquariumforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=220866
> This is areply to a different thread.Try to contact Charles(inkmaker) as his info on some disease treatments won't be beat.
> You can probly hit his name on message and PM him.He offers levamizole for internal parisites.


Thanks. Pm sent. This is driving me nuts hopeful I can get this sorted soon.


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

Stringy feces is not a typical sign of bloat, though it does point to a possible parasite. I've had success treating stringy feces with clout, but I would float this question in as many places as you can before going forward with a particular medication. You can also try feeding soft peas- its safe and cichlids love em. the bloating may be a sign of constipation.


----------

